# Canyon Neuron Größenberatung die nächste - L oder XL (189/91)



## senor_luz (27. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

wie einige hier im Forum bin ich mir noch unsicher über die Richtige Größe beim Canyon Neuron und komme leider nicht persönlich zu einer Probefahrt nach Koblenz.

Canyon rät mir mit 189cm und 91 SL zu L.
Ein Spectral (mit ähnlichen Geometriedaten aber kürzerem Vorbau?) war mir bei längerem Touren zu klein.

Gibt es hier Leute mit ähnlichen Daten? Welche Größe fahrt ihr? L oder XL mit Änderungen ggf. am Vorbau?
Danke für Eure Rückmeldungen.


----------



## beetle367 (27. Mai 2019)

senor_luz schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie einige hier im Forum bin ich mir noch unsicher über die Richtige Größe beim Canyon Neuron und komme leider nicht persönlich zu einer Probefahrt nach Koblenz.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ich war am Samstag in Koblenz und bis das Neuron in XL gefahren und es hat mir gepasst.
199 cm und Schrittlänge 99 cm.
Die Sattelstütze hätte noch 2 cm - 2,5 cm heraus gezogen werden können.

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## senor_luz (28. Mai 2019)

beetle367 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich war am Samstag in Koblenz und bis das Neuron in XL gefahren und es hat mir gepasst.
> 199 cm und Schrittlänge 99 cm.
> ...



Ok, das wäre für mich eher ein Argument in Richtung L 
Da liegen dann noch ein paar Zentimeter zwischen uns.


----------



## Hans_Wuerstchen (28. Mai 2019)

Hallo,

ich bins 185 cm groß, hab eine SChrittlänge von 88 cm und hab das L genommen. Die Sattelstütze habe ich geschätzt ca 5 cm rausgezogen um bequem zu sitzen.


----------



## Crissi (28. Mai 2019)

Ich bin 190/91 und hab mich auf dem Neuron in „L“ wohlgefühlt. Fahre auch mein Exceed in „L“.


----------



## senor_luz (29. Mai 2019)

Crissi schrieb:


> Ich bin 190/91 und hab mich auf dem Neuron in „L“ wohlgefühlt. Fahre auch mein Exceed in „L“.



Ziemlich genau meine Maße. Irgendwelche Änderungen am Vorbau? Hast du mal zum Vergleich die XL Variante auf einer längeren Tour testen können?
Wie ist bei dir die Sattelüberhöhung?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## anf (30. Mai 2019)

Bin 190 cm groß bei 89er Schrittlänge. Mein Spectral fahre ich in XL, mein Exceed in L. Bei einer Probefahrt des neuen Neuron hat mir das L besser als das XL gepasst.


----------



## Crissi (31. Mai 2019)

senor_luz schrieb:


> Ziemlich genau meine Maße. Irgendwelche Änderungen am Vorbau? Hast du mal zum Vergleich die XL Variante auf einer längeren Tour testen können?
> Wie ist bei dir die Sattelüberhöhung?
> 
> Danke und Gruß



Keine Änderungen, alles Serie. Bis auf die Federsattelstütze. Die ist aber auch ziemlich bis zum Ende raus. Sind ca noch 2cm bis zum maximalen Auszug. Sattelüberhöhung ist gegeben sind ca 10cm je nachdem wo man misst (Sqlab “Stufensattel“) da ich aber recht lange Arme habe komme ich klar damit. 
Ein XL bin ich nur bei Canyon kurz Probegefahren, kam mir riesig vor.
Btw, mein Ex Grand Canyon aus 2012 war ein XL und passte perfekt.


----------



## smlrto (9. März 2021)

Hey, ich habe exakt die selben Maße wie ihr beiden @Crissi @senor_luz


senor_luz schrieb:


> Ziemlich genau meine Maße. Irgendwelche Änderungen am Vorbau? Hast du mal zum Vergleich die XL Variante auf einer längeren Tour testen können?
> Wie ist bei dir die Sattelüberhöhung?
> 
> Danke und Gruß



Habe gestern mein Canyon CF 8.0 geliefert bekommne. Mir kommt das L winzig vor. Der Reach ist einfach extrem kurz und die Sattelüberhöhung hat gut 10cm. Soll das so? Kommt mir komisch vor. LG


----------



## CedGauche (9. März 2021)

Sattelüberhöhung von 10cm ist für ein Trailbike doch schon recht hoch, da hätte ich im Steilhang Überschlagsgefühlte. Ich denke das ist wohl doch zu klein, selbst mit einem längeren Vorbau und Riser Bar wirst du vielleicht maximal 3-4 cm in der Höhe vorne gewinnen.
Ich habe bei meinem Neuron 2-3cm Sattelüberhöhung und finde es passt.


----------



## filiale (9. März 2021)

Das Neuron ist schon bekannt dafür recht kurz zu sein...da mußte mal mit einem längerem Vorbau experimentieren. Aber 10cm. Puh, das wollte ich nicht fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smlrto (9. März 2021)

Habe jetzt nochmal mit Canyon telefoniert. Die meinten das sei normal so und dass L auf jeden Fall die richtige Größe sei. Mir kommt das ganz spanisch vor. Werde auf jeden Fall jetzt nochmal den letzten Spacer höher gehen und dann mal testen. @Crissi hat ja auch 10cm. Irgendwie seltsam das ganze.


----------



## Crissi (9. März 2021)

semmlertobias schrieb:


> Habe jetzt nochmal mit Canyon telefoniert. Die meinten das sei normal so und dass L auf jeden Fall die richtige Größe sei. Mir kommt das ganz spanisch vor. Werde auf jeden Fall jetzt nochmal den letzten Spacer höher gehen und dann mal testen. @Crissi hat ja auch 10cm. Irgendwie seltsam das ganze.


Also ich fands gut. Das mit der Sattelüberhöhung kenn ich Aber auch nicht anders, hab mich Vielleicht dran gewöhnt.


----------



## filiale (9. März 2021)

...erledigt


----------



## smlrto (9. März 2021)

filiale schrieb:


> ...erledigt


?


----------



## filiale (9. März 2021)

semmlertobias schrieb:


> ?



Die Hotline geht auch nur nach dem Rechner und der orientiert sich NICHT nach der Armlänge. Daher paßt L bei Crissi. Wenn Du normale Proportionen hast muß man die kurze Geo beachten. Bleibt Dir nur ein langer Vorbau auf positiv drehen oder ein XL mit kurzem Vorbau.


----------



## smlrto (9. März 2021)

Ah 


filiale schrieb:


> Die Hotline geht auch nur nach dem Rechner und der orientiert sich NICHT nach der Armlänge. Daher paßt L bei Crissi. Wenn Du normale Proportionen hast muß man die kurze Geo beachten. Bleibt Dir nur ein langer Vorbau auf positiv drehen oder ein XL mit kurzem Vorbau.


Verstehe. Danke dir. Da hast du vermutlich recht. Ist halt auch kein Bike-Fitting so ein Chat 
Ich werde morgen oder übermorgen mal testen fahren und dann berichten. 
Welche Vor oder Nachteile würdest du sagen hat ein kurzer bzw ein langer Vorbau? Also welche Option ist zu bevorzugen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (9. März 2021)

kurzer Vorau bedeutet direktere Lenkung. Langer Vorbau mehr Lenkstabilität.


----------



## smlrto (10. März 2021)

was denkt ihr?


----------



## laleso (10. März 2021)

Das geht schon...
Wenn du L nimmst,  haderst du ewig rum, weil vll. XL doch besser wäre.
Wenn du XL nimmst, ist's umgekehrt. 
Das ist halt das Dilemma, wenn man zwischen zwei Größen liegt. 
Ich habe mit ähnlichen Maßen XL gekauft und bin zufrieden.


----------



## filiale (10. März 2021)

Geh mal mit dem Popo weiter zurück (sofern das Knielot es erlaubt) oder mach den Vorbau länger, schaut schon etwas zusammengestaucht aus. Welche Länge ist verbaut ? Ich würde mal testweise (eventuell leiht Dir ein Kumpel mal für 10min einen) 2cm mehr nehmen.


----------



## smlrto (10. März 2021)

Mein Bauchgefühl sagt mir die ganze zeit ich sollte weiter hinten sitzen, aber da wo ich jetzt sitze ist schon die "längste" Position die der Sattel erlaubt. Wenn ich ihn auf 0 Lage stelle sitze ich noch spitzer auf dem Rad. Vorbau ist 60mm. Denke ein 90er würde das regeln. Aber das XL wäre auch nur 2.5cm länger. Der Hinterbau ist baugleich. Nur Sattelschafthöhe variert ( ist ja bums solange die Vario stütze mindestens reingeht), sowie Stack um 3cm und Reach um 2.5cm. 
Tendiere schon stark dazu dass XL zu bestellen. Alptraum wäre natürlich wenn das kommt und dann zu groß ist 😂


----------



## filiale (11. März 2021)

Da würde ich mal einen 2-3cm längeren Vorbau draufschrauben.


----------



## updike (11. März 2021)

Mir (187cm, SL 87) war das Neuron in L etwas zu kurz. Ich habe jetzt einen 1cm längeren Vorbau montiert und den Spacer über den Vorbau gesetzt, jetzt passt es.
An deiner Stelle würde ich eindeutig das XL nehmen. Ein um 3 cm längerer Vorbau verändert das Fahrverhalten halt schon deutlich.


----------



## smlrto (11. März 2021)

updike schrieb:


> Mir (187cm, SL 87) war das Neuron in L etwas zu kurz. Ich habe jetzt einen 1cm längeren Vorbau montiert und den Spacer über den Vorbau gesetzt, jetzt passt es.
> An deiner Stelle würde ich eindeutig das XL nehmen. Ein um 3 cm längerer Vorbau verändert das Fahrverhalten halt schon deutlich.


Bin da komplett bei dir. 3cm vorbau wären dann 90cm. Damit sind wir fast bei den old-days, die vermutlich niemand von uns vermisst. Wo man sich vor jeder scharfen Kehre auf dem Trail halb eingepisst hat, weil die Lenkung so indirekt war haha.
Der Reach vom XL mit dem Stack vom L, das wärs. Radon sein Trailbike hat das lustigerweise exakt. Deren 20 Zoll Rahmen.


----------



## ilovemyrocky (11. März 2021)

laleso schrieb:


> Das geht schon...
> Wenn du L nimmst,  haderst du ewig rum, weil vll. XL doch besser wäre.
> Wenn du XL nimmst, ist's umgekehrt.
> Das ist halt das Dilemma, wenn man zwischen zwei Größen liegt.
> Ich habe mit ähnlichen Maßen XL gekauft und bin zufrieden.


Mir wäre da so zu klein/kurz. Da ist es nicht mehr weit bis zum Hollandrad.


----------



## Karup (6. April 2021)

Hallo
welche Größe hast du denn nun genommen?
Ich (1,88m, SL 89) tendiere eher zum XL, habe aber etwas Bedenken wegen der Sattelstütze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smlrto (6. April 2021)

weder noch. habe retouniert. finde die geo einfach unpassend. der reach ist selbst beim XL nur 470mm. passt für mich irgendwie nicht wo richtig das rad.


----------



## Karup (6. April 2021)

Oh, okay, das ist verständlich, wenn es für dich nicht gepasst hat, dann macht es ja keinen Sinn.

Welches andere hast du denn stattdessen genommen?


----------



## smlrto (6. April 2021)

Ich baue mir selbst ein Bike auf. Hatte mehrere Hersteller zum testen da. Orbea Occam, Canyon Neuron, Commencal Meta Fully, Meta HT, ... war alles nicht die 100% für mich. Wage mich deswegen an einen Eigenbau. Auch weil ich den Bezug zum Produkt misse. Man überweist 3 Riesen. Macht den Karton auf und das baut den Eimer zusammen. Mir geht das so irgendwie zu leicht von der Hand. Ist vllt etwas speziell meine Denke in dieser Hinsicht. Gebe jetzt vermutlich mehr Geld aus, aber kenne jede Schraube beim zweiten Vornamen.


----------



## smlrto (6. April 2021)

Karup schrieb:


> Oh, okay, das ist verständlich, wenn es für dich nicht gepasst hat, dann macht es ja keinen Sinn.
> 
> Welches andere hast du denn stattdessen genommen?


Das Occam war mit Abstand am besten vom Gefühl her. Also falls du bisschen Volumen im Geldbeutel hast. Das kleinste Carbon Occam wäre glaube eine gute Sache.


----------

